# Libérer automatiquement de l'espace photo grâce au cloud ?



## pl1997 (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un iPhone 16 go sous iOS 8, et suis un peu à l'étroit question photos... Je voudrais donc envoyer automatiquement mes photos et si possible vidéos dans le cloud, en full résolution (je dispose d'un espace conséquent dans google drive et dans flickr), tout en supprimant automatiquement les photos déjà sauvegardées. Je sais que les applications tierces peuvent supprimer des photos dans la galerie depuis iOS 8, aussi je me demandais si quelqu'un aurait connaissance d'une app correspondant à mes besoins ? Sachant que pour des raisons financières, j'aimerais éviter de me servir d'iCloud alors que j'ai déjà pas mal d'espace en ligne grâce à d'autres services.

Merci d'avance


----------



## LukeSkywalker (26 Novembre 2014)

C'est ce que fait plus ou moins la photothèque iCloud si tu l'actives.
Elle envoie tes photos en full résolution sur iCloud et ne conserve qu'une image en basse résolution sur ton iPhone ce qui libère pas mal de place et lorsque tu veux en visionner une la télécharge complètement.
C'est une solution intéressante.


----------



## pl1997 (26 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir et merci de votre réponse, cependant comme précisé dans mon message, je cherche une solution alternative à iCloud


----------



## adixya (26 Novembre 2014)

Onedrive le fait il me semble. En plus tu as 15 Go supplémentaire en plus des 15 Go de base si tu actives les photos. Enfin y a eu ça un moment donné je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité...
Flickr ça marche très mal pour la synchronisation automatique sinon ça aurait pu être le iCloud Koller.
Google drive ça m'étonnerait que ça le fasse automatiquement.


----------



## geoffrey (27 Novembre 2014)

DropBox ne le fait pas ?


----------

